# Rafting Company on Clear Creek Hiring All positions



## AA Adventures (Apr 4, 2006)

All American Adventures is a new company on Clear Creek, but don't worry the ownwership has worked the river since 1993. AAA is located in Idaho Springs, CO. We run on all sections of Clear Creek down to Golden with an emphasis on the more difficult sections. If you want to have a great time this summer on a kick ass river come join us for some work and play. Our office is on the Creek in Idaho Springs and being near I-70 there is great access to the other rivers in Colorado.

We are now hiring full and part-time class V (and aspiring class IV) guides and safety kayakers, office staff and drivers. Limited guide training will also be offered. There is some housing available. With this years water, season should last to the end of August.

*Experienced Guides*- AAA offers trips through Black Rock, Narrows and Rigor Mortis, the real class V section on Clear Creek. I am looking for a couple key guides/safety kayakers who are up to guiding this section with me. If you can do a little of everything around a raft company that's a huge plus.

*For All Positions*- Please email a letter of introduction and resume of relevant experience (you don't need to send anything fancy).

email: [email protected]

It's not quite done but you can check out our website at allamericanadventues.net.

Thanks,
Jed Ward

P.S.
Please email, as I'll be in Mexico for the next 1 1/2 weeks and will only be able to check email, no phones


----------



## AA Adventures (Apr 4, 2006)

Still a few positions left.

1 class V guide
2 PT experienced guides
1 FT and 1PT office/reservations staff
PT Safety Kayakers - Just looking for people to call no set schedule.

Contact:
Jed Ward
All American Adventures
RaftDenver.com
[email protected]
888-456-RAFT
cell: 970-333-8595


----------

